# New BMW M4 Polishing Advice



## Pomsteroonie (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi All,

Below is my new M4, the paintwork is in pretty good condition but has some light swirls.

I've just had the front end protected with some PPF, just bonnet and bumper, so next step is to protect the paint with some Crystal Serum and Exo top up but before I do, I need to polish her.

I've got a Bigfoot Duetto and a good selection of Merzerna polishes from 400 up to 4000 but I cannot seem to get the pad polish combo spot on.

I've done a test on the boot and I've removed the lightest marks but cannot budge the slightly heavier ones (they are not bad but I want it perfect)

My questions are . . . .

If I was to buy a new cutting and a new finishing pad (should not need more than a two stage polish) what pad would you recommend for cutting and what would you go for in terms of finishing - also which Merzena polish would you use and finally, what do you find in terms of speed settings are best - I normally start off on one for spreading and then move up to around 4-5.

Many thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

If you cant get the deeper marks out with Menz 400 then I would suggest you need to revisit your polishing technique as that is one of the harshes polishes out there.

How much polishing experience do you have?

Saying the above though, new BMW paint can be ridiculously hard and it can be hard work to remove deeper marks.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Did the front end get polished before the PPF application ? Perhaps ask what products they used.

On Mini paint (UK and Austria paint shops) I've used Menz 2200/4000 to successfully remove swirls and very minor scratches, on rotary. I'll leave someone more experienced with recent BMW paint to suggest pad combos .


----------



## MrG47 (Oct 21, 2015)

I cant help with your query but that is a nice car!
G


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

What area you working over and how many passes? Might be worth reducing your area by say 35% and doubling your passes to see if you get the desirable result! (Unless your already doing a very small area with lots of passes)

If you want perfect, might be worth getting a quote. It's a new car so shouldn't be as much as a 15 year old beater 

Nice car also


----------



## Pomsteroonie (Jan 15, 2007)

Benfr16 said:


> What area you working over and how many passes? Might be worth reducing your area by say 35% and doubling your passes to see if you get the desirable result! (Unless your already doing a very small area with lots of passes)
> 
> If you want perfect, might be worth getting a quote. It's a new car so shouldn't be as much as a 15 year old beater
> 
> Nice car also


I was doing the bootlid, half the lid at a time, three passes.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Pomsteroonie said:


> I was doing the bootlid, half the lid at a time, three passes.


Three passes is not enough to break down Menzerna 400:thumb:

You need Meguairs MF cutting pads with 400 to tackle hard paint followed by any polishing or finishing pad with 4000:buffer:

Ensure you have some panel wipe after 400 to inspect your work.
Ensure you keep cleaning the MF pad as often as you can, because they can clog up with paint and polish residue :thumb:

Lightly prime the pad surface with 400 so all the fibres are covered, then spread at speed 1 then lift the pad off the paint and brush up the fibres then carry on at speed 4/5 work it till you see the compound starts to break down to a clear transparent film of polish then stop and remove then panel wipe:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

WOW what a stunner:argie:,not seen an M4 in that colour, enjoy.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Many people are scared of yellow and green cars - I think both colours are great and yours definitely looks good.


----------



## Pomsteroonie (Jan 15, 2007)

chongo said:


> Three passes is not enough to break down Menzerna 400:thumb:
> 
> You need Meguairs MF cutting pads with 400 to tackle hard paint followed by any polishing or finishing pad with 4000:buffer:
> 
> ...


Used a microfiber pad, Merzerna 400 polish, started on 1 to spread the polish, speed 5 to polish. I polished to all the haze was gone, repeated this four times over. I've got 90% of the marks out but cannot get the final ones out yet at the same time, I cannot feel the scratches with my finger nail.

What do you think?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Pomsteroonie said:


> Used a microfiber pad, Merzerna 400 polish, started on 1 to spread the polish, speed 5 to polish. I polished to all the haze was gone, repeated this four times over. I've got 90% of the marks out but cannot get the final ones out yet at the same time, I cannot feel the scratches with my finger nail.
> 
> What do you think?


90% is perfect don't forget to use a finishing polish after your compounding :thumb: you will then see a better finish


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

Finish up with CarPro Essence on a Gloss Pad. Essence has some filling capability that should hide the final 10% of those defects and give you a vary high gloss.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

If I remember correctly, I did this 2016 M4 for a customer using a Lake Country purple foamed wool pad with S3 XXL Gold on a 3401 to cut and then finished with a Scholl purple spider pad with S40.


----------

